# Saturday



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I sold my 30-30 a couple of weeks ago and I have been toiling with putting a scope on my grandfather's rifle as it is in mint condition from the 60's. I decided that he would rather me use it than sitting under the bed, so I went to Gander Mountain and bought a Nikon Prostaff to go on the 30-06. My buddy told me that maybe this would be the luckiest rifle as it was my grandfather's. He might smile down on me when I use it and I get nothing but 10+ pts! I said a prayer before going out that some deer make it my way and that my gun shoot straight!

Well, lets say that I wasn't the quietest getting into the woods or putting up my stand, but after 30 minutes in the climber I had 5 does come right in to 10 yds. I just watched them play around with the little ones, which I have never seen more than one at a time. I just sat and watched and videoed with the cell phone. I decided at that point I wasn't going to shoot, but just enjoy that my prayer was answered and watch the show. After 30 minutes, they left and 20 minutes later, 3 bucks come in. I saw them across the creek locked up in their antlers pushing back and forth. I put the scope on them and saw they were a 6 and 7 pt. I saw what I thought was a doe behind them and I decided I would take her being the only doe if they came my way. Sure enough, all 3 came to 10 yds from my climber and conitued their sparring. I then saw that the assumed doe was a small spike. All of a sudden, the 3 stopped, looked back across the creek and took off. 

My thought was a coyote coming as they are bad where I am. Out of nowhere, a big buck jumps the creek and comes to the same 10 yds. Beautiful copper colored 9 pt that had to be pushing 190 lbs. Unfortuneatly for me, but lucky for him, I was out of Buck Tags and so I could only watch him sniff limbs and dig in the dirt. After 20 minutes, he went on. 

Sunday I went to bowhunt and saw nothing! I was kicking myself for not shooting a doe, but remembered I saw something this year that I haven't ever been a part of before. This may not be spectacular to some of you Veterans, but this is only my second year hunting! I like to think it was the Rifle bringing some luck and my grandfather smiling down and blessing me with the experience.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I love it when you get to just enjoy. Sounds like s great time .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tater639 said:


> I sold my 30-30 a couple of weeks ago and I have been toiling with putting a scope on my grandfather's rifle as it is in mint condition from the 60's. I decided that he would rather me use it than sitting under the bed, so I went to Gander Mountain and bought a Nikon Prostaff to go on the 30-06. My buddy told me that maybe this would be the luckiest rifle as it was my grandfather's. He might smile down on me when I use it and I get nothing but 10+ pts! I said a prayer before going out that some deer make it my way and that my gun shoot straight!
> 
> Well, lets say that I wasn't the quietest getting into the woods or putting up my stand, but after 30 minutes in the climber I had 5 does come right in to 10 yds. I just watched them play around with the little ones, which I have never seen more than one at a time. I just sat and watched and videoed with the cell phone. I decided at that point I wasn't going to shoot, but just enjoy that my prayer was answered and watch the show. After 30 minutes, they left and 20 minutes later, 3 bucks come in. I saw them across the creek locked up in their antlers pushing back and forth. I put the scope on them and saw they were a 6 and 7 pt. I saw what I thought was a doe behind them and I decided I would take her being the only doe if they came my way. Sure enough, all 3 came to 10 yds from my climber and conitued their sparring. I then saw that the assumed doe was a small spike. All of a sudden, the 3 stopped, looked back across the creek and took off.
> 
> ...



And that's what it's all about!!!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tater, I had a similar experience yesterday while I was hunting.
I got up in my favorite place favorite tree about 6:20 yesterday morning for a half day sit before going to finish up my christmas shopping. I was sitting there day dreaming about the buck I had missed a couple weeks ago ( same spot and tree) when I saw a deer making it's way up through the draw I was hunting. I put the scope on him and quickly noticed there was another deer bringing up the rear. They got closer and I could see it was two yearling brothers a fork horn and a spike! They were on the other side of the draw when they stopped and turned and started right for my stand! They slowly walked and stopped butted heads and tryed to mount each other's back ( woops!)! They got to about ten feet from my tree and stayed there for an hour or so eating acorns, sparring, and generally just playing around. It was an awesome show to be that close to the two of them and they not know I was even in the world! They eventually made their way on down through the woods stopping to spar and munch on whatever it was they had found. I was silently telling them to lay down so someone else would'nt shoot em. These are the moments I enjoy most while hunting whether you have been hunting for thirty years or more like me or just getting started like Tater! Like the Dog said " That's what it's all about " and that is so true! That is what makes me so mad about the people who want to take our rights, they have NO idea what we are about!


----------

